# Λέξεις που προφέρουμε λάθος



## Alexandra (Apr 7, 2013)

Π.χ. *Οκτώμβριος αντί για Οκτώβριος, *μεγενθύνω, αντί για μεγεθύνω (αυτό το είδα προχθές γραμμένο σε υπότιτλο).

Η ερώτησή μου βασίζεται στο εξής αγγλικό κείμενο:

Well, I bet I did something really important and exciting. Like maybe I was a speechwriter for the first ever black president.
Hey, can he say the word "ask"? Or is that a word we should avoid?

Επειδή οι αμόρφωτοι (συχνά οι μαύροι) μπορεί να προφέρουν το ask ως aks. http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=aks

Ποιες άλλες λέξεις έχουμε εμείς που κάποιος μπορεί να τις προφέρει λάθος;


----------



## Zann (Apr 7, 2013)

Ακούγεται συχνά:
Δικτακτορία
Αποστρατικοποίηση
Περιβαντολλόγος

Το δεύτερο και το τρίτο πρέπει να έχουν συζητηθεί εδώ σε κάποιο νήμα.

Και κάτι που νόμιζα ότι το λέω μόνο εγώ όταν μιλάω βιαστικά
Κόα Κόλα (sic)
αλλά πρόσεξα κι άλλον να το λέει, οπότε είναι τουλάχιστον δύο περιπτώσεις!


----------



## bernardina (Apr 7, 2013)

*Υπερεσία, ανταπεξέρχομαι 
, *αρθιμός, *πλατιφόρμα, *ανθηρόστομος, *αποθανατίζω, *ανημέρωτος (αντί για ανενημέρωτος) *υποθάλπτω, *μεγένθυση,(το είπες κι εσύ) και όλα τα ταλαίπωρα τριτόκλιτα στο στυλ η διεθνή της διεθνής... κι άλλα που θα μου 'ρθουν σιγά σιγά.


----------



## cougr (Apr 7, 2013)

Πολλές φορές το όνομα Αλκίνοος γράφεται ή προφέρεται λανθασμένα ως Αλκίονος.


----------



## JimAdams (Apr 7, 2013)

Για την κοακόλα υπάρχει μέχρι και λήμμα στο slang.gr, δεν είσαι ο μόνος!

http://www.slang.gr/lemma/show/koakola_630


Έχω ακούσει να λένε λάθος τα ε_πιδοκιμάζω / αποδοκιμάζω_
Με το _υπερεσία_ της Μπέρνι, θυμήθηκα το _απαγοήτευση_
Και συχνά ακούγονται τα άνδρο αντί για άντρο, πάραυτα αντί για παρ'όλα αυτά, ιστιοσελίδα αντί για ιστοσελίδα (ολ τάιμ κλάσικ).
Ωστόσο το Μ που προσθέτουμε στον Οκτώβρη, το βγάζουμε απ'τον Νοέμβρη, που συχνά ακούγεται Νοέβρης. Ισοπαλία.


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 7, 2013)

Ο *αεροπαγίτης. Η Διονυσίου *Αεροπαγίτου. Το *αρεοδρόμιο. Η *Καραβαϊκή.


----------



## Earion (Apr 7, 2013)

*αρ*ι*θιμός
*συνιβασμός


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 7, 2013)

Όταν ήμουν μικρή, νόμιζα ότι η λέξη είναι *εμβρόνητος. Να όμως και καμιά τετρακοσαριά ευρήματα.


----------



## bernardina (Apr 7, 2013)

Θα 'θελε κανείς κι ένα σάμιτς με την κοακόλα του; 



And while you're at it, διορθώστε κι εκείνο το _nothing_ στο Τhe first Urban Dictionary[4] definition for “sammich” was submitted on January 3rd, 2003, also *nothing *that the word is reserved for sandwiches “with connotations of extra goodness.” και κάντε το noting. :)


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 7, 2013)

Ακουλουθώ
Κορκόδειλος
Βουργαρία
Ψούνια (ψώνια)
φρέσικο (φρέσκο)


----------



## Earion (Apr 7, 2013)

Μερικά από αυτά βέβαια οι γλωσσολόγοι θα τα έβλεπαν αλλιώς. Το _Βουργαρία_, για παράδειγμα, και το _Κορκόδειλος_ είναι απλώς διαφορετικές προφορές, δικαιολογημένες και καταξιωμένες ιστορικά. Αλλά λέμε τώρα ...


----------



## Elsa (Apr 7, 2013)

Earion said:


> Μερικά από αυτά βέβαια οι γλωσσολόγοι θα τα έβλεπαν αλλιώς. Το _Βουργαρία_, για παράδειγμα, και το _Κορκόδειλος_ είναι απλώς διαφορετικές προφορές, δικαιολογημένες και καταξιωμένες ιστορικά. Αλλά λέμε τώρα ...



Όπως και τα αριθ*ι*μός, πλατιφόρμα και άλλα που προέρχονται από την τάση να μπαίνει ένα φωνήεν ανάμεσα σε σύμφωνα που για κάποιους προφέρονται δύσκολα μαζί. Θυμάμαι πως κι η μια γιαγιά μου, μίλαγε έτσι μερικές φορές. Ένας φίλος από την Περσία, χρόνια τώρα πια στην Ελλάδα, μου έλεγε πως όταν πρωτοήρθε, είχε μεγάλη δυσκολία με το ψ και ξ στην αρχή των λέξεων και έβαζε ανάμεσα ένα φωνήεν με αστεία (για τους Έλληνες φίλους του) αποτελέσματα: π_ε_σωμί αντί ψωμί, π_ι_σιφίζω αντί ψιφίζω, κλπ


----------



## nickel (Apr 7, 2013)

O *_αδριάντας_ για τον _ανδριάντα_. Και ο _Ανδριανός_ (που δεν ξέρω αν καλώς υπάρχει, σε σχέση με τον _άνδρα_ και τον _Ανδρέα_) για τον _Αδριανό_ (_Hadrian_).

Τα 'χουμε βέβαια κάνει έναν αχταρμά ως προς το είδος του λάθους. (Α, μάλιστα, με πρόλαβε ο Earion.)


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 7, 2013)

Μιας και μιλάς για ανδριάντες και Αδριανούς, να βάλουμε εδώ και το άντρο, όχι άνδρο.



nickel said:


> Τα 'χουμε βέβαια κάνει έναν αχταρμά ως προς το είδος του λάθους.



Το νήμα είναι "λέξεις που προφέρουμε λάθος", προφανώς ως προς την ΚΝΕ. Το γιατί τις προφέρουμε λάθος είναι άλλο θέμα. Από την στιγμή που όλα είναι κοινότατα λάθη, όλα έχουν και λόγο που προφέρονται έτσι και άρα είναι όλα δικαιολογημένα, κατά την γνώμη μου. Δεν βρίσκω δηλαδή γιατί το _Οκτώμβριος_ είναι λιγότερο δικαιολογημένο λάθος από το _Βουργαρία_.


----------



## cougr (Apr 7, 2013)

Οικογειακό


----------



## bernardina (Apr 7, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Μιας και μιλάς για ανδριάντες και Αδριανούς, να βάλουμε εδώ και το άντρο, όχι άνδρο.



και την κουστουμαρισμένη *πεσκανδρίτσα. Το λέει και ο Σαραντ  :)


----------



## bernardina (Apr 7, 2013)

:blink:


cougr said:


> Οικογειακό



:scared::blink:


----------



## azimuthios (Apr 7, 2013)

καϋμπόης


----------



## AoratiMelani (Apr 7, 2013)

Το *Λάμπη τον *καμπόη*, τον θυμάστε; :)

Και κάτι άλλο που έχω ακούσει, είναι η **ευάνθιση *(εμβάθυνση)


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 7, 2013)

Μια και είπες *καμπόης, ας θυμηθούμε και τον *νάσταθμο.


----------



## SBE (Apr 7, 2013)

Παρεπιπτόντως


----------



## StellaP (Apr 7, 2013)

Λουκανοπιτάκια. Τα διαφημίζει έτσι το γνωστό γερμανικό σουπερμάρκετ.


----------



## StellaP (Apr 7, 2013)

Χλοροτάπητας.


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 7, 2013)

StellaP said:


> Λουκανοπιτάκια. Τα διαφημίζει έτσι το γνωστό γερμανικό σουπερμάρκετ.



Για τα λουκανοπιτάκια, τους περιβαντολόγους, την αποστρατικοποίηση, κτλ, έχουμε ειδικό νήμα σχετικά με απλολογίες.


----------



## Zann (Apr 7, 2013)

Ότι στο θέμα της κοακόλας όχι μόνο δεν είμαι ο μόνος αλλά υπάρχει και σε λήμμα, δεν το περίμενα!

Υπάρχει επίσης το "τρακόσα", που λογικά σημαίνει "τριακόσια", αλλά καμιά φορά τυχαίνει ο άλλος να μιλά μασημένα και να έχει φάει την αρχή του "τετρακόσ[ι]α".


----------



## bernardina (Apr 7, 2013)

Zann said:


> Ότι στο θέμα της κοακόλας όχι μόνο δεν είμαι ο μόνος αλλά υπάρχει και σε λήμμα, δεν το περίμενα!



Εξάδελφος παπατρέχας τη λέει κοκόλα. Όχι, καμιά σχέση με τη γραμματέα του Αντρέα.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Apr 7, 2013)

Σήμερα η μαμά μου το Μπάντμιντον το είπε Μπάντιγκτον. Δεν ξέρω πόσο γενικευμένο μπορεί να είναι.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 7, 2013)

Αυτό κυκλοφορεί πολύ ως Μπάμπιντον.


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 7, 2013)

Η ορολογία γιαγιάς είναι ειδική κατηγορία, θα τολμούσα να πω. Εκεί έχουμε και τα κουμπιούτερ (προφανώς επειδή έχουν πολλά κουμπιά).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 7, 2013)

Και το ουνλάι (κάπου εδωμέσα υπάρχει και η σχετική γελοιογραφία του Ιωάννου)


----------



## SBE (Apr 7, 2013)

Ορολογία γιαγιάς είναι και το "η εγγονή μου σπούδασε στο LSD, στο Λονδίνο" και άλλα τέτοια, δεν ξέρω αν μετράνε.


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 7, 2013)

Δεν νομίζω να μετράνε. Ο πατέρας μου ακόμη νομίζει ότι σπούδασα σε ένα μέρος που το λένε Γκίλντφορτ (Γκίλφορντ-Guildford).


----------



## daeman (Apr 7, 2013)

SBE said:


> Ορολογία γιαγιάς είναι και το "η εγγονή μου σπούδασε στο LSD, στο Λονδίνο" και άλλα τέτοια, δεν ξέρω αν μετράνε.


Και σπούδασε όντως η εγγονή το LSD στο Λάντον ή ήτανε χιπιό η γιαγιά και της έχουν μείνει οι παραισθήσεις; 
Some people never come back down in full.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Apr 7, 2013)

- Γιαγιά, έφαγα μια φλασιά....!
- Αυτές τις αηδίες πάτε και τρώτε, και μετά δεν τρώτε το φαγητό στο σπίτι.


----------



## daeman (Apr 7, 2013)

...
Δύο λέξεις θα πω, κι αυτές ονόματα, αστείρευτη πηγή κοινών λανθασμένων και «λανθασμένων» προφορών και ερμηνειών, σε παλιότερες εποχές: Γεωργία Βασιλειάδου.



daeman said:


> Ξαναπαρέμπ, από την «Ωραία των Αθηνών»:
> 
> - Θα το νοικιάσεις το δωμάτιο, κυρά Αριστέα;
> - Κατά πρώτον «δεσποινίς». Και κατά δεύτερον, ναι, θα το νοικιάσω, να αυξήσουμε τα εισοδήματά μας, να βάλουμε και λίγο λίπασμα πάνω μας.
> ...



Για πραγματικές και διαδεδομένες λαϊκές: Δέσποινα Στυλιανοπούλου, *η* υπερέτρια:

Συνήθως έπαιζε την αγράμματη οικιακή βοηθό που πετούσε συνέχεια "μαργαριτάρια" ή την λαϊκή κοπέλα σε δεύτερους ρόλους. Επίσης έχει πρωταγωνιστήσει σε μια σειρά ταινιών, φέρνοντας σε πρωταγωνιστικό ρόλο το χαρακτηριστικό ύφος μανιέρας που την έκανε ευρύτερα γνωστή (Η Θυρωρίνα, Η Εφοπλιστίνα, Δουλικό Αμέσου Δράσεως, Η Προεδρίνα κ.α.).


----------



## dharvatis (Apr 7, 2013)

Την **αυτοπεποίθεση *την είπαμε;


----------



## azimuthios (Apr 7, 2013)

Παθαναϊκός.


----------



## StellaP (Apr 7, 2013)

Το είθεσται το έχω ακούσει άπειρες φορές από γνωστό μου πρόσωπο.
Ο ίδιος λέει "αι γυναίκαι" (αλλά αυτό το έλεγε και ο Τσιφόρος). 
Και το "εξακόσιαι χιλιάδαι δίσκοι" από ελληνική ταινία, με τον Βουτσά νομίζω.


----------



## daeman (Apr 7, 2013)

StellaP said:


> ... Και το "εξακόσιαι χιλιάδαι δίσκοι" από ελληνική ταινία, με τον Βουτσά νομίζω.



*Το θύμα* (1969)






ΜΠΑΜΠΗΣ: Το λοιπόν κύριε Μιχαλάκη μου, επειδή φαίνεσαι καλό ανθρωπάκι και ξύπνιο, είπαμε να συνεργαστούμε. Θα πέσει πολύ χρήμα, κύριε Μιχαλάκη. Έχουμε ετοιμάσει κατι τραγουδάρες, που θα ραγίσουνε καρδιές. Μήτσε, ρίξε το πρώτο! 
ΜΙΧΑΛΗΣ: Πού να το ρίξει; Για πέταμα το 'χετε; 
ΜΗΤΣΟΣ (ΤΣΟΥΚΑΣ): Άκου στίχο. 
ΜΙΧΑΛΗΣ: Ξέρω, ξέρω. _Διακόσιαι χιλιάδαι δίσκοι._ 
ΜΗΤΣΟΣ: ...και *περιπλέον*. Άκου πόνο... Ψιτ, υπόκρουση! Θέσεις, *περικαλώ*. Ακούγονται βήματα στις σκάλες. Ένας πατέρας χτυπάει την πόρτα. Τοκ, τοκ, τοκ. 
ΜΙΧΑΛΗΣ: Συγγνώμη, δεν είχε κουδούνι; 
ΜΗΤΣΟΣ: Ακούγεται η φωνή της μάνας που κλαίει κι ο πατέρας τραγουδεί: "Το παιδί μας έπεσε, κάτω από τη βέσπα - έσπασε το πόδι του, *κενωνία* ψεύτρα. - Ντάμπα-ντουμ, ντάμπα-ντάμπα-ντουμ". Ε, αυτό θα πάει για _τρακόσαι χιλιάδαι δίσκοι_. 
ΜΠΕΛΛΑ: Χρυσέ μου Μιχάλη. Μου γιάτρεψες το πάθος μου για τους δίσκους. 
ΜΙΧΑΛΗΣ: Ναι, αλλά μην τη πάθω όμως εγώ τη δισκοπάθεια!


----------



## StellaP (Apr 7, 2013)

Εντάξει, εγώ έβαλα τετρακόσιαι χιλιάδαι περιπλέον.


----------



## daeman (Apr 7, 2013)

...
Μα νομίζω ότι κάπου παρακάτω ανεβαίνει το κασέρ', αν δεν με αυταπατά η μνήμη μου. ;) 

*Τσέτλεμαν*.


----------



## SBE (Apr 7, 2013)

Την απαγοήτευση την αποθανατίσαμε;


----------



## azimuthios (Apr 7, 2013)

Η φασουλάδα αρέσει σε κανέναν; :)


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 8, 2013)

Προβλέπω το νήμα να φτάνει σε δυσθεώρατα ύψη.


----------



## cougr (Apr 8, 2013)

Και εγώ το ίδιο Helle· απ' ό,τι φαίνεται υπάρχει μεγάλη αντιπόκριση.


----------



## dharvatis (Apr 8, 2013)

daeman said:


> *Τσέτλεμαν*.


Αυτό που παλιά λέγαμε *μουσιού* δηλαδή.


----------



## SBE (Apr 8, 2013)

Μπαρδόν;


----------



## azimuthios (Apr 8, 2013)

Το *έπαρκο* το έχει ακούσει κανείς;


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 8, 2013)

azimuthios said:


> Το *έπαρκο* το έχει ακούσει κανείς;


Δεν το ήξερα, αλλά ο γκούγκλης με ενημέρωσε.


----------



## azimuthios (Apr 8, 2013)

Επίσης, "όσον αναφορά" και στα γραπτά η σύγχυση του "ό,τι" με το "ότι".


----------



## nickel (Apr 8, 2013)

azimuthios said:


> στα γραπτά η σύγχυση του "ό,τι" με το "ότι".


Ας μείνουμε στις λέξεις που _προφέρουμε_ λάθος, γιατί αλλιώς πρέπει να πιάσουμε _όλα_ τα ορθογραφικά λάθη που οφείλονται στην αναντιστοιχία προφοράς και γραφής.


----------



## azimuthios (Apr 8, 2013)

Έχεις δίκιο. :)


----------



## SBE (Apr 8, 2013)

Έννοείς Άζι το οσαναφορά;


----------



## azimuthios (Apr 8, 2013)

Και αυτό που έγραψα έχω ακούσει.


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 8, 2013)

Διελκυνστίδα. Διάσημο και δύσκολο.

Επίσης ένα άλλο που θα σας αφήνω να το ανακαλύψετε μόνοι σας:

Απο το 1987 εώς το 2008 η περιοχή των Ατσόλι στη Β. Ουγκάντα υπήρξε το θέρετρο ενός απο τους πιο περίεργους αλλά και πιο άγριους εμφύλιους πολέμους της Ανατολικής Αφρικής.

Πηγή


----------



## azimuthios (Apr 8, 2013)

Το θέατρο δηλαδή;


----------



## daeman (Apr 8, 2013)

azimuthios said:


> Επίσης, "όσον αναφορά"...





SBE said:


> Έννοείς Άζι το οσαναφορά;



Αφοριστική αναφορά στο αφορεσμένο «αφορά»

"όσον αφορά" ή "όσο αναφορά" ή "ως αναφορά" ή "ωσάν αφορά"

Ωσαννά, φορά! Τι φορά και γιατί ωσαννά μη με ρωτάτε. Συ φοράς ή το ξέχασες, συφορά σ'; 

 Το **συφέρον* (382 γκουγκλιές, και από καλές οικογένειες, μόνο που σε αρκετά κείμενα που βρίσκει, πιντιέφια κυρίως, ο γκούγκλης δεν χαμπαριάζει γενικά το _μ_, άρα είναι *αφίβολο το νούμερο).


----------



## StellaP (Apr 8, 2013)

Το συγγραφέας που προφέρεται συγκραφέας μετράει;
Το συφέρον μου θύμισε τη συφορά.
Και το ως αναφορά μου θύμισε κριτή του σόου So you think you can dance που σε κάθε κριτική που έκανε στους διαγωνιζόμενους έλεγε: 
"Ως αναφορά την τεχνική σου ...." ή "ως αναφορά την χορογραφία σου..." κλπ.κλπ. ΄Απειρες φορές το είπε.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Apr 9, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> ...υπήρξε το θέρετρο ενός απο τους πιο περίεργους αλλά και πιο άγριους εμφύλιους πολέμους...


:lol::lol::lol: το φέρετρο, καλύτερα! :twit:


----------



## Inachus (Apr 9, 2013)

Έχω ακούσει "εγκρεμότητα" αντί "εκκρεμότητα".

Όταν ήμουν στις πρώτες τάξεις του Δημοτικού άκουσα ένα συμμαθητή μου να ρωτάει "πούντο;" και παραξενεύτηκα. Εννοούσε "πού είναι (αυτό);"


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 9, 2013)

Το _πού 'ν' το_ δεν είναι λάθος.


----------



## SBE (Apr 9, 2013)

Το διάγκρα και λοιπά ελληνικά της λαικής μην ξεχάσουμε.


----------



## Elsa (Apr 9, 2013)

Τον ζάΜπλουτο, τον είπαμε;


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 9, 2013)

Elsa said:


> Τον ζάΜπλουτο, τον είπαμε;


Νομίζω ότι μαζί με τον *Οκτώμβρη είναι τα δύο πιο κοινά λάθη, και μάλιστα ο *ζάμπλουτος εμφανίζεται πιο συχνά από τον *Οκτώμβρη σε γραπτό λόγο.


----------



## Elsa (Apr 9, 2013)

Alexandra said:


> Νομίζω ότι μαζί με τον *Οκτώμβρη είναι τα δύο πιο κοινά λάθη, και μάλιστα ο *ζάμπλουτος εμφανίζεται πιο συχνά από τον *Οκτώμβρη σε γραπτό λόγο.


Κι έχει περισσότερα ευρήματα στο google από το σωστό !


----------



## daeman (Apr 9, 2013)

...
"Οκτώβριος": 864 γκουγκλοευρήματα γκουγκλιές γκουκιά φρέσκα
"Οκτώμβριος": 766 (με πρώτο πρώτο αυτό: _Οχτακόσια χρόνια λάθος το λέμε!_ ενός γνωστού μας :))
"Οκτώβρης": 818
"Οκτώμβρης": 942

Άλλες πτώσεις δεν ψάχνω. Αμφίσκορο, αμφίρροπο. 
That was close.


----------



## bernardina (Apr 13, 2013)

*επιφώτιση, αντί για επιφοίτηση ;)


----------



## cougr (Apr 13, 2013)

Παρ*α*νομαστής (με 945.000 γκουγκλιές έναντι τις 159.000 του «παρονομαστής»)

Ακατ*α*νόμαστος.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Apr 14, 2013)

Από υπηρέτριες του περασμένου αιώνα (αυθεντικά, από πρώτο χέρι):
_(χτύπος τηλεφώνου) _- Κυρία, ένα **διαπεραστικό*! (υπεραστικό)
- Θα πάω να **ευκοιλιαστώ*. (θα πάω στο ευχέλαιο)
- Το **ταμπλ ντοτρ*. ( table d'hôte)

Από γνωστό γνωστού (αυθεντικά κι αυτά):
- Το ξέρει όλη η **εμφύλιος*. (υφήλιος)
- **Υγρόν αγόραζε*. (αγρόν ηγόραζε)

Επίσης ο θείος μου έχει πει στ' αλήθεια κάτι σαν αυτό που έλεγε ο Χατζηχρήστος στον "Ηλία του δεκάτου έκτου":
πήγε σε ένα μαγαζί να αγοράσει ζαρτιέρες για την αδελφή του (τη μάνα μου) και ζήτησε... *ζαρντινιέρες*.


----------



## azimuthios (Apr 14, 2013)

Το Ουδείς άσφαλτος της Άντζελας δεν το είπε κανείς... http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?1627-%CE%9F%CF%85%CE%B4%CE%B5%CE%AF%CF%82-%CE%AC%CF%83%CF%86%CE%B1%CE%BB%CF%84%CE%BF%CF%82

Επίσης, μαγερεύω και μαγέρεψα. 

Αλλά και τις προστακτικές τις λέμε λάθος κατά κόρον: επέβαλλε, υπέγραψε, επέτρεψε αντί για επίβαλλε, υπόγραψε, επίτρεψε.


----------



## bernardina (Apr 14, 2013)

Η Αόρατη μού θύμισε και το εκπληκτικό _*ερήμην του λόγου του_ που άκουσα από εργολάβο τελετών φτου στον κόρφο μας.
Και το παλιό _Φτου Κύριε μην ανοίξω το στόματί μου._ (Έτσι, χωρίς κόμματα) 

Για πλάκα αυτά (εννοώ από ανθρώπους που τα λένε επίτηδες λάθος): _Απορώ και ξύνομαι_ και _έτερον εκατέρωθεν._


----------



## cougr (Apr 14, 2013)

Και μια αυθεντική ιστορία με πρωταγωνιστή τον εαυτό μου. Πριν μερικά χρόνια όταν ήμουν στην Ελλάδα, σαν το καλό παιδί που ήμουν είχα πάρει την γιαγιά μου και κάτι φίλές της για καφέ στην παραλία και εκεί που μιλούσαμε τους διηγήθηκα μία άσχημη εμπειρία που είχα στην Κίνα σε ένα ξενοδοχείο με ψύλλους, αλλά αντί για _ψύλλους_ και με πλήρη άγνοια, τότε, του τι σημαίνει, είπα.......όπως θα έχετε ήδη αντιληφτεί...._ψωλές_!:blush:


----------



## nickel (Apr 14, 2013)

Υπάρχει μια σημαντική διαφορά στο είδος του πηδήματος. :)


----------



## cougr (Apr 14, 2013)

Very good!!


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 14, 2013)

Αθρώποι.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Apr 14, 2013)

cougr said:


> είπα.......όπως θα έχετε ήδη αντιληφτεί...._ψωλές_!:blush:


Με προκαλείς τώρα... είμαι λοιπόν με τη μάνα μου, τον ανιψιό μου (εγγονό της) και την κοπέλα του έξω από ένα καφέ στην Ξάνθη. Μεγάλη πινακίδα με γράμματα τόσο καλλιγραφικά που να είναι σχεδόν αγνώριστα: "Ψωμί και σοκολάτα". Βλέπω τη μαμά να γουρλώνει τα μάτια, να μας κοιτάζει... "Καλέ τι γράφει εκεί;" 

Ένα κλικ μετά σκάσαμε στα γέλια όλοι.

Δεν πιστεύω να θέλετε να σας εξηγήσω τι κατάλαβε, έτσι;

Απροπό, δε μου λέτε, σπόιλερ δεν μπαίνουν εδώ στα σχόλια, ή εγώ δεν τα βρίσκω;


mod's note: Η συνέχεια για τα σπόιλερ στο φόρουμ, στο νήμα FAQs about the forum and the site.


----------



## cougr (Apr 14, 2013)

cougr said:


> .......όπως θα έχετε ήδη *αντιληφτεί*....



Oops, την πάτησα! Και απ' ό,τι φαίνεται, είναι συχνό λάθος.


----------



## meidei (Apr 14, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Αθρώποι.



Έχω την εντύπωση ότι από την πρώτη κιόλας σελίδα περάσατε από την άγνοια της προφοράς των λέξεων στον στιγματισμό των διαλέκτων. 

Δηλαδή, με παράδειγμα από τα αγγλικά, περάσατε από το *for all intensive purposes στο να λέτε ότι οι Σκοτσέζοι δεν ξέρουν να μιλήσουν.


----------



## nickel (Apr 14, 2013)

Από την αρχή επισήμανα ότι είναι τουρλού-τουρλού το νήμα, αλλά αυτό ευτυχώς δεν απέτρεψε τον κόσμο να καταθέσει ελεύθερα αυτό που θεωρούσε «λάθος». Υπάρχουν διαφορετικές κατηγορίες λαθών και λάθη που δεν είναι λάθη αλλά κάτι άλλο, όπως ντοπιολαλιές. Περίμενα κάποιον που θα ήθελε να τα βάλει σε μια τάξη. Meidei;


----------



## daeman (Apr 14, 2013)

meidei said:


> Έχω την εντύπωση ότι από την πρώτη κιόλας σελίδα περάσατε από την άγνοια της προφοράς των λέξεων στον στιγματισμό των διαλέκτων.
> 
> Δηλαδή, με παράδειγμα από τα αγγλικά, περάσατε από το *for all intensive purposes στο να λέτε ότι οι Σκοτσέζοι δεν ξέρουν να μιλήσουν.



+1. 

Άλλο το λάθος, άλλο ο διαλεκτικός τύπος ή η προφορά, κι ας κάνει η ομογενοποίηση αρκετές φορές δυσδιάκριτα τα όρια.

Π.χ. το φασούλι το λέει όλη η Ελλάδα (άσε που έχει περγαμηνές ελληνιστικές, από τον φάσουλο και τον φασίουλο) και τη φασουλάδα την τρώει όλη η Ελλάδα και στην Κρήτη οι αθρώποι μαγ_ε_ρεύουνε φασούλες (και στα μαγέρικα, μαγερειές να δουν τα μάτια μας). Μη φτάσουμε λόγω υπερβάλλοντα ζήλου και σ' αυτά που κατακρίνουμε. 
Ενδεικτικά τα παραδείγματα, έτσι; Μην παραξηγηθεί κανένας _άθρωπας_. ;)


----------



## azimuthios (Apr 14, 2013)

Δεν καταδικάζουμε την ντοπιολαλιά. Το αντίθετο μάλιστα, τη γουστάρουμε κιόλας! 

Αλλά εγώ προσωπικά, εδώ θεώρησα ότι βάζουμε λάθη στην κοινή νέα ελληνική και γι' αυτό έβαλα τα τρία που καυτηρίασε ο δαεμάνος. 

Πώς να το κάνουμε δηλαδή; Θα θέλαμε στο σχολείο του παιδιού μας να κλίνει το ρήμα "μαγερεύω, μαγερεύεις, μαγερεύει..." ή μήπως "η φασουλάδα, της φασουλάδας" κλπ; Όχι, νομίζω. Άρα στην Κρήτη, στη Θεσσαλία, στο Κιλκίς κάτι μπορεί να είναι σωστό, αλλά δεν σημαίνει ότι συμφωνεί και η γραμματική της νέας ελληνικής μ' αυτό. Άρα, είναι λάθος με αυτό και μόνο το κριτήριο. Με άλλα όχι.

Θεώρησα απαραίτητη αυτή τη διευκρίνιση από τη μεριά μου. 

Προσθέτω κιόλας: τη καρέκλα, το Κώστα, τη Κατερίνα. (τα προφέρουν κάποιοι έτσι, αλλά φυσικά δεν είναι σωστά) 

Εκτός αν πείτε ότι έτσι τα λένε οι Αρβανίτες της Ρούμελης κυρίως και δεν είναι λάθος, αλλά ντοπιολαλιά.


----------



## meidei (Apr 14, 2013)

> Περίμενα κάποιον που θα ήθελε να τα βάλει σε μια τάξη. Meidei;


Θα κάνω μια απόπειρα. Λέξεις που σύμφωνα με τις παρατηρήσεις μου είναι πολύ διαδεδομένες εναλλακτικές προφορές:
Βουργαρία
Παρεπιπτόντως (βασικά το σύμπλεγμα -μπτ-)
φασουλάδα
πούντο/που 'ν' το
Ακατανόμαστος
Αθρώποι

τώρα το τρακό-σ_χι_α απορώ πώς το προφέρετε, αλήθεια  Την αμέριστη συμπαράσταση μου σε όσους προφέρουν τρακόσα.


----------



## Earion (Apr 14, 2013)

Και πάντως δεν είναι λάθος το _αντιληφτείτε_.


----------



## cougr (Apr 15, 2013)

Earion said:


> Και πάντως δεν είναι λάθος το _αντιληφτείτε_.



Ευχαριστώ Earion. Στ' αλήθεια δεν ήμουν σίγουρος ότι αποτελούσε λάθος αλλά έτσι υπέθεσα επειδή αφενός στα βιβλία γραμματικής/συντακτικού που έχω, πάντα γράφεται με το «φθ» και αφετέρου όταν ψάξεις, για παράδειγμα, τη λέξη «αντιλη*φτ*εί» ο γκούγκλης ρωτάει «Μήπως εννοείτε: αντιλη*φθ*εί». Εξ ου η σύγχυση μου.


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 15, 2013)

meidei said:


> Θα κάνω μια απόπειρα. Λέξεις που σύμφωνα με τις παρατηρήσεις μου είναι πολύ διαδεδομένες εναλλακτικές προφορές:
> Βουργαρία
> Παρεπιπτόντως (βασικά το σύμπλεγμα -μπτ-)
> φασουλάδα
> ...


Νομίζω ότι δεν πρέπει να είναι όλες αυτές οι λέξεις στην ίδια ομάδα. Το *παρεπιπτόντως και το *ακατανόμαστος είναι λάθη, όχι εναλλακτική προφορά. Δηλαδή, στην ίδια κατηγορία με τον *Οκτώμβριο, παλιά και διαδεδομένα λάθη.


----------



## nickel (Apr 15, 2013)

Καλημέρα. Επειδή δημιουργήθηκε χτες αχρείαστη ένταση σε σχέση με τις ντοπιολαλιές, επιτρέψτε μου να πω την άποψή μου. Όπως γράφει πιο πάνω η Αλεξάνδρα, το να γράφονται κάποιες λέξεις όπως προφέρονται, π.χ. _*Οκτώμβριος, *ακατανόμαστος_, επιτρέπει σε κάποιον επιμελητή να μας διορθώσει όσο αυτές οι ορθογραφίες δεν γίνονται δεκτές από λεξικά, δασκάλους και επιμελητές. Σε ένα ρεαλιστικό διάλογο που επιδιώκει να διασώσει τα λάθη του προφορικού λόγου, γράφουμε ό,τι αποτυπώνει καλύτερα τα σωστά και τα λάθη του προφορικού. Εκεί, αν θέλουμε να βάλουμε τον ήρωά μας να πει *_ακατανόμαστος_, δεν μπορεί κανείς να μας το διορθώσει. Θα μας διορθώσει όμως αν γράψουμε *_κατωνομάζω_, όπου κι αν το γράψουμε.

Όταν πάμε τώρα στις ντοπιολαλιές, υπάρχουν χιλιάδες αποκλίνουσες προφορές, άρα και ορθογραφίες. Σε διάλογο που αποτυπώνει την αποκλίνουσα προφορά, το *_άθρωπος_ είναι σωστό, αλλά όχι το *_άθροπος_. Από την άλλη, σε ένα επιστημονικό κείμενο δεν θα βάλουμε ούτε τα σωστά των διαλέκτων. Πείτε μου αν διαφωνείτε.

ΥΓ. Ξέχασα να πω ότι εδώ δεν χρειάζεται να βαρύνουμε το νήμα με αποκλίνουσες προφορές διαλέκτων επειδή θα θεωρηθούν λάθη σε ένα κανονικό κείμενο.


----------



## meidei (Apr 15, 2013)

Στον τίτλο λέει λέξεις που _προφέρουμε_ (λάθος), όχι που _γράφουμε_ λάθος (λόγω προφοράς ή άγνοιας κλπ).
Γιατί θα _γράψω_ 'παρεμπιπτόντως', 'Πέμπτη', 'άνθρωπος' και 'τριακόσια', αλλά θα προφέρω pare*p*iptoⁿdos, pe*mt*i, a*θ*ropos, t*ra*ko*ʃ*a, γιατί δεν μπορώ να κάνω και αλλιώς.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 15, 2013)

meidei said:


> Την αμέριστη συμπαράσταση μου σε όσους προφέρουν τρακόσα.


Και _Φότο _(που λογικά πρέπει να είναι _Φώτο_, αφού τον λέγαμε _Φώτη_) _Στρακόσα_.


----------



## cougr (Apr 16, 2013)

Αναδιοτέλεια, ανέργεση, αποστερωμένα, εξεδικευμένα/εξειδικυμένα, εξέργεση, λαπροσκοπική, παιδαριστής, προτανόμενο, ταξονόμηση.

Και ένα που πέτυχα πρόσφατα: τα ευκόλως _συνεννοούμενα_ παραλείπονται.


----------



## cougr (Apr 16, 2013)

Και τώρα που το θυμήθηκα: _συμπαρομαρτυρούντα/συμπαραμαρτούντα_.


----------



## pontios (Apr 16, 2013)

cougr said:


> Και τώρα που το θυμήθηκα: _συμπαρομαρτυρούντα/συμπαραμαρτούντα_.



Wow (σούπερ θυμητικό), cougr!
Η λάθος προφορά είναι το φυσικό "επακούλουθο" της χρήσης μεγάλων λέξεων. :cheek:


----------



## dharvatis (Apr 16, 2013)

Το χειρότερο απ' όλα δεν είπαμε! Ακούω συνέχεια στην τηλεόραση διάφορους να μιλάνε για τις «δημόσιες *υπερεσίες*».


----------



## bernardina (Apr 16, 2013)

dharvatis said:


> Το χειρότερο απ' όλα δεν είπαμε! Ακούω συνέχεια στην τηλεόραση διάφορους να μιλάνε για τις «δημόσιες *υπερεσίες*».



Ο ενικός δε σου κάνει; ;)

Βέβαια, υπάρχει και παραλλαγή: *υπερησίες.


----------



## JimAdams (Apr 17, 2013)

To "καλύβω'' και ''κερδάω'', πιάνονται ;;

(θα κερδάγαμε αμα στη φάση του οφσάητ δεν τον καλύβανε 3 αμυντικοί)


----------



## bernardina (Apr 17, 2013)

Α, μου θύμισες την *απέκρουση!
Εκπληκτική φράση γνωστού: "η *διάρρευση έγινε από μέσα. Κάποιος το κάρφωσε".


----------



## dharvatis (Apr 17, 2013)

JimAdams said:


> To "καλύβω'' και ''κερδάω'', πιάνονται ;;
> 
> (θα κερδάγαμε αμα στη φάση του οφσάητ δεν τον καλύβανε 3 αμυντικοί)



:lol: Αυτά είναι λάθη γραμματικής, όχι προφοράς - το _οφσάητ_ όμως μετράει! :lol:


----------



## Earion (May 21, 2013)

Ας επαναφέρουμε τη συζήτηση στην αρχή της:

Έμαθα ότι έχετε κι ένα υιόν εις τον στρατό, είπεν ο ανθυπασπιστής. 
--- Ναι είπεν ο κυρ Ζαχαρίας, όστις ηπόρησε πώς δεν εσυλλογίσθη να το αναφέρη πρώτος. «Αυτός δεν ήθελε να πάει κατά το έ*ν*θιμον, και άμα έληξεν η θητεία του, έμεινεν εις τον στρατόν. Να περιμένη τώρα προβιβασμόν! Αν έχη τύχην, όπως τον εκατήντησαν τον στρατόν με τα κόμματά τους! Αυτοί οι πολιτικοί, αυτοί οι βουλε*π*ταί, εκατάστρεψαν το Έθνος ανάθεμά τους! Κάψιμο θέλουν όλοι τους! Εγνώρισα εγώ στα χρόνια μου λοχί*ους*, δεκα*ε*νείς, οπού είναι, έως αυτής της ημερ*ό*ς, συνταγματαρχαίοι και ταγματαρχαίοι.
Αλέξανδρος Παπαδιαμάντης. _Αποκριάτικη νυχτιά_.

Και στη _Μεγάλη Ρωμαίικη Επιστημονική Γραμματική_ του Ψυχάρη (τ. 1, σ. 245), που μας υπέδειξε ο Δόκτορας, βρίσκω:

πινίγω (= πνίγω)
καπινός (= καπνός)
ανεπινιά (= ανεπνιά < αναπνοή)
Πάτινο (= Πάτμος)
ατιμός (= ατμός)
τιμήμα (= τμήμα) 

Η Κοινή δεν τα παραδέχεται, σημειώνει ο Ψυχάρης. Δε θα τα παραδεχτούμε ούτε μεις.


----------



## sarant (May 21, 2013)

Το "λοχίοι" λεγόταν αρκετά στον στρατό, όσο για το "Πατηνιώτης" είναι ο μόνος λαϊκός τύπος για τον Πάτμιο.


----------



## Pericles (May 22, 2013)

Earion said:


> Η Κοινή δεν τα παραδέχεται, σημειώνει ο Ψυχάρης. Δε θα τα παραδεχτούμε ούτε μεις.



Η κοινή δεν παραδέχεται την Πάτινο; Δηλαδή τι είναι, ιδιωματισμός;

Σωστά. Τέτοιες κλίσεις υπάρχουν μόνο στη διάλεκτο που μιλάει η Πάρο, η Κάλυμνο, η Ρο (Ρόδο), η Κω, η Κόρθο (Κόρινθος) και όλη εκείνη η γειτονιά. Σ' όλη την υπόλοιπη Ελλάδα, στη Σύρα, στην Αξά (Νάξο), στο Πολύκαντρο (Φολέγανδρο), στον Έπαχτο (Ναύπακτο) κλίνουν δευτερόκλιτα για πρωινό.

Παραδοσιακή πατμιακή τυρόπιττα.

_____________________________
Έχω μια πικρία για το βάρβαρο ξερίζωμα των τοπωνυμίων. Και καλά τα σλάβικα και τα τούρκικα, πες, τα δικαιολογούσε η ιστορική αναγκαιότητα. Μα τα ελληνικά;


----------



## bernardina (May 22, 2013)

Στην Πάτηνο, βρ' αμάν αμάν αμάν
στην Πάτηνο στον Γερανό
Θα πάω να στήσω τέντα
Για να ΄ρχονται βρ' αμάν αμάν αμάν
για να ΄ρχονται οι Πατηνιές
να πιάνωμε κουβέντα.

Τι μου θυμίσατε τώρα...:s


----------



## Earion (May 26, 2013)

Καλά ο Ψυχάρης δεν ήταν και το πιο διαλλακτικό άτομο. Ρίχνοντας μια βιαστική ματιά στη γραμματική του, έχει κανείς ώρες ώρες την αίσθηση ότι έγραψε τρεις ολόκληρους τόμους για να βρίσει πατόκορφα τον Χατζιδάκι. Από την άλλη όμως δεν ήταν και καιροί για συμβιβασμούς... Τέλος πάντων, εδώ πιστεύω ότι πρόκειται απλώς για αβλεψία.

Αλλά για να μη χαλιέται ο Περικλής, του αφιερώνω αυτό:






κι άλλη μια εκτέλεση, για τη Μπερναρντίνα που μας το θύμησε







__
https://soundcloud.com/gvarvakis%2F4-stin-patino-ki-aman-aman

Η παιδική χορωδία του δημοτικού Σχολείου Μυτιληνιών Σάμου ερμηνεύει με τη συνοδεία λαϊκών οργάνων δώδεκα τραγούδια από το ανατολικό Αιγαίο και τη Μικρασία. Τα τραγούδια ηχογραφήθηκαν ζωντανά στο Δημοτικό Σχολείο Μυτιληνιών Σάμου.

Καλό πρωινό Κυριακής.


----------



## bernardina (May 26, 2013)

Χίλια ευχαριστώ, Εαρίωνα. Εσύ και ο Δαεμάνος με κάνατε μια υπέροχη βόλτα στην ξέγνοιαστη προσχολική μου ηλικία.:s


----------



## daeman (May 27, 2013)

Earion said:


> ...
> κι άλλη μια εκτέλεση, για τη Μπερναρντίνα που μας το θύμησε
> 
> 
> ...





bernardina said:


> Χίλια ευχαριστώ, Εαρίωνα. Εσύ και ο Δαεμάνος με κάνατε μια υπέροχη βόλτα στην ξέγνοιαστη προσχολική μου ηλικία.:s



Εαρίωνα, εμένα μ' έστειλες σε καλοκαιρινές μέρες πέρυσι στον Μπάλο στα Κουμέικα της Σάμου, σ' ένα ωραίο καφενείο και καλό τσιπουροταβερνείο με εξαιρετική σούμα, που είχε αυτό το δισκάκι (για το οποίο ρώτησα τι εκτέλεση ήταν όταν το άκουσα).

Αντιγυρίζω σου μ' ένα κείμενο-φωτορεπορτάζ που αλίευσα στο ιστολόι όπου μας έπεψες, στα δίχτυα πιασμένο από άλλο ιστολόι:

*Η αλλοπρόσαλλος νήσος Σάμος*

Στρατηγέ μου,

Άρτι επιστρέψας εις την πρωτεύουσαν, αναφέρω:

Η Νήσος Σάμος, φαινομενικά, είναι μια ήσυχος νήσος με πλουσίαν βλάστησιν, μικράς λίμνας και καθαράς ακτάς . Η ζωή δεν είναι πολύ ακριβή, τα ξενοδοχεία σε καλή κατάσταση και εις το εμπορικόν κέντρον βρίσκεις κάθε είδους καταστήματα. Παράγει δε ελαίας και κρασί καλής ποιότητος. Οι κάτοικοι φαίνονται ηθικοί και όλα τα πέη των γυμνών ανδρικών αγαλμάτων εις το αρχαιολογικόν μουσείον είναι κομμένα από την ρίζαν.

Φοβούμαι όμως ότι αύτη είναι μια επιφανειακή εικών. Υποπτεύομαι ότι πολλά εξυφαίνονται υπογείως. Εντόπισα μερικά ύποπτα στοιχεία και τα παραθέτω μετά φωτογραφιών διότι ως οι αρχαίοι υμών πρόγονοι έλεγον «μια εικών ισούται με χιλίας λέξεις».

Εις τον Όρμον Μαραθοκάμπου εντόπισα το πλέον αποτρόπαιον: δείγμα κομμουνιστικού ναυτικού. Ο πατήρ μου λέει ότι το ΕΛΑΝ κάτι τέτοια είχε.

Επί του πλοίου διακρίνονται ευκρινώς το κόκκινον σφυροδρέπανο και η κόκκινη σημαία. Αλλά και πολύ κόκκινο έχει όλη η βάρκα. Το ίδιο υπερβολικό κόκκινο διαπιστώσαμε και σε άλλα πλοιάρια, χωρίς σημαίας, προφανώς κρυπτοκομμουνιστικά.
...

Αλλά δεν είναι μόνο οι κομμουνισταί που φαίνεται ότι αναπτύσσουν έντονον δράσιν. Έχομεν και τους Παναθηναϊκούς. Προφανώς ορμώμενοι από την φετεινήν απώλειαν τόσον του πρωταθλήματος όσον και του κυπέλλου Ελλάδος κατέβασαν εκ του πλοίου των την ελληνική και ύψωσαν την πειρατικήν σημαίαν!
...
Οι φωτογραφίες και η συνέχεια εκεί. :laugh:

Καλή βδομάδα.


----------



## daeman (May 27, 2013)

...
Good evening. I'm squeaking to you tonight, once again, as the Chairman for the Loyal Society for the Prevention of Pisspronunciation. A society formed to help people who can't say their worms correctly. I myself often use the wrong worms, and that is why I was erected Charming of the Society. Firstly, let me put you in the puncture regarding our mumblers...






Rest his soil, that Roddie Barter was eenymeenitable!  

"Good afternuts, how nice to squeeze you."

The notional anthem of Siam, to the tune of "God Save the Queer":
OWA TANA SIAM
OWA TANA SIAM
I YAMUT WIT
OWA TAPHOO LAMAI
OWA TAPHOO LAMAI
OWA TANIT
:lol:


----------



## nickel (Jun 2, 2013)

bernardina said:


> Εκπληκτική φράση γνωστού: "η *διάρρευση έγινε από μέσα. Κάποιος το κάρφωσε".



Καλημέρα. Ο Σαραντάκος (που, αν διάβασε το σχόλιό σου, δεν το κατέγραψε) ανακάλυψε κι αυτός τη _διάρρευση_. Τη σχολιάζει στα σημερινά μεζεδάκια του:

Ένας φίλος με ρώτησε αν έχω προσέξει τη νεόκοπη λέξη “διάρρευση”. Δεν την είχα ακούσει, και παραξενεύτηκα όταν είδα πως βγάζει κάμποσες χιλιάδες γκουγκλιές. Είναι βέβαια ομαλά σχηματισμένος τύπος, αλλά δεν νομίζω ότι προσθέτει τίποτα στη “διαρροή”, πολύ περισσότερο που παραπέμπει σε ρεύσεις και ονειρώξεις. Εκτός αν σκοπός είναι να φτάσουμε, αμέτι μουχαμέτι, τα 5 εκατομμύρια λέξεις!
https://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2013/06/02/meze-68/


Μια και στο ζευγάρι _καταρροή - κατάρρευση_ έχουμε μοιρασμένες σημασίες, ας κρατήσουμε τη _διάρρευση_ μόνο αν της βρούμε καλύτερο ρόλο. Θα μπορούσε, ας πούμε, να σημαίνει τη διαρροή (ψηφοφόρων, μελών) μέχρι πλήρους κατάρρευσης. Κάτι σαν κι αυτό που φαίνεται να παθαίνει το ΠΑΣΟΚ.


----------



## cougr (Apr 20, 2014)

Δυσεπίλυτο πρόβλημα αυτό το «δυσεπίλυπτο/α» που ακούω συχνά τώρα τελευταία.

Χρόνια πολλά, καλή σας όρεξη και καλύτερη χώνεψη!


----------



## daeman (Nov 14, 2014)

...
*10 Words That Started Out as Errors*

Language change is driven by mistakes. If every generation of children perfectly learned what they heard spoken around them, then languages would be exact duplicates of themselves, never changing over the centuries. Clearly, this isn't what happens. As you can see from this list from Vocabulary.com, words have very often been formed by mishearings, inversion of sounds, dropping and adding of sounds, and other all-too-human errors.

*1. ALGORITHM*
_a precise rule (or set of rules) specifying how to solve some problem_
The Medieval Latin source for this word, _algorismus,_ is actually a very bad transliteration of the name of the Arab mathematician who helped introduce higher math to the western world. His surname was _al-Khwarizmi_ which in turn is derived from a place name.
*
2. AMMUNITION*
_projectiles to be fired from a gun_
It is common to misanalyze an article that precedes a word as if it were part of that word. Here the French phrase _la munition_ was misanalyzed so the "a" of the article became part of the word, becoming _l'ammunition_.
*
3. VARSITY*
_a team representing a college or university_
This originated as _versity_, a short form of _university_, until the vowel changed for unknown reasons. The cause may be mysterious, but there are numerous examples that are similar, including _varmint_ from _vermin_, showing the change can go in the opposite direction as well.
*
4. SQUEEZE*
_press firmly_
Sometimes changes in words are influenced by the (unconscious) sense that words that mean the same should sound similar. That's what linguists think happen with _squeeze_. There is a form _quease_, from an Old English root, but linguists figure the initial "s" came about from speakers drawing an analogy between this word and all the other similar words that begin with "squ-": _squash_ and _squat_ most obviously, but also perhaps _squirm_ and _squelch_.
*
5. SASHAY*
_to walk with a lofty proud gait, often in an attempt to impress others_
This word is actually a mistake-ridden rendering of the French _chassé_ "gliding step" from a verb that means "to chase". The "sh" and "s" sounds got shuffled from the original.
*
6. TORNADO*
_a localized and violently destructive windstorm occurring over land characterized by a funnel-shaped cloud extending toward the ground_
This word comes from Spanish for "thunderstorm," _tronada_. The inversion of two sounds, in this case the "r" and the "o," is a well-documented process known as metathesis, which is historically also responsible for turning _bridd_ into _bird_, _beorht_ into _bright_, and helped turn a_luchorpan_ into a _leprechaun_, among many others.
*
7. BURST*
_come open suddenly and violently, as if from internal pressure_
This is another clear instance of metathesis, because the Proto-Germanic root is _brest_. At some point, the "r" sound jumped ahead in the word and the spelling followed suit.
*
8. MACE*
_spice made from the dried fleshy covering of the nutmeg seed_
The origin here is from French _macis_. The "s" was mistaken for a plural marker and dropped, something that has also happened historically to _cherry_ (from Greek _kerasos_), _riddle_ (from Old English _rædels_), and recently to _kudos_, giving _kudo_.
*
9. AUGER*
_hand tool for boring holes_
The original name of the tool was a _nauger_, but it was misheard as _an auger_, so the word lost its initial "n." Linguists call this process "misanalysis."
*
10. ARCHIPELAGO*
_a group of many islands in a large body of water_
The etymology of _archipelago_ seems like it should be from Greek _arkhi_ meaning "chief" and _pelagos_ "sea," suggesting the importance of a sea with so many islands. The problem is that this form never occurs in ancient Greek, and the modern form is actually borrowed from Italian, with the intended meaning being "the Aegean Sea." If that's the case, then the _archi-_ in _archipelago_ is actually a corrupted version of _Aigaion_, which is how you say "Aegean" in Greek.

To see more words that originated as errors, and to add them to your vocabulary-learning program, see the full list at Vocabulary.com.


*syllabus*
*an integrated course of academic studies*
NOTES: The Latin word the English derives from is a misreading of the Greek word _sittybos,_ so the mistake is not an English one, but a mistake lies at the heart of the history of this word nonetheless.

*assassin*
*a member of a secret order of Muslims (founded in the 12th century) who terrorized and killed Christian Crusaders*
NOTES: The "in" in this word is a plural marker mistaken for part of the root, making "assassins" technically redundant.

*genius*
*unusual mental ability*
NOTES: As a word of Latin origin, the Latin plural would be _genii_, but geniuses tend to have enough trouble socially without insisting on this being the correct form of the plural...

*culprit*
*someone who perpetrates wrongdoing*
NOTES: Not a word, but a misreading of a French phrase used in the court room: _Culpable: (prest d'averrer nostre bille)_, which translates to "Guilty, ready (to prove our case)" something the prosecutor would say that was abbreviated cul.prit and mistaken for an English way to address the defendant.

*aborigine*
*an indigenous person who was born in a particular place*
NOTES: The "s" in the Latin source, _aborigines _was mistaken for a plural marker, and removed to produce this singular. The proper singular is _aboriginal_.

*crescent*
*resembling the new moon in shape*
NOTES: Ultimately from a Latin root meaning to "thrive or swell". It was in this sense that it was applied to the phase of the moon known to English speakers as a waxing moon. This reference to a phase of the moon was mistaken for a reference to the shape itself and has referred to the shape ever since.

*data*
*a collection of facts from which conclusions may be drawn*
NOTES: Often used in the singular, this word is actually a plural, the singular being _datum_.

*effigy*
*a representation of a person (especially in the form of sculpture)*
NOTES: From Latin _effigies _the "s" was again mistaken for a plural and removed.

*pariah*
*a person who is rejected (from society or home)*
NOTES: The source is a plural word form ultimately from Tamil, a language of India, paraiyar, which means "drummers." The connection here is that most of those who played the drums were social outcasts.

*graffiti*
*a rude decoration inscribed on rocks or walls*
NOTES: This word is actually a plural, with the singular being _graffito_.


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Dec 26, 2014)

Εξαιρετικά ενδιαφέροντα τα παραπάνω. Πάντα απέδιδα το tornado σε κάποια παραλλαγή του αγγλικού turn (και του ελληνικού τόρνος, από το οποίο προέρχεται), και ίσως στην περίπτωση του ανεμοστρόβιλου να έχει όντως παίξει ρόλο κι αυτή η επιρροή. Από την άλλη, μπορεί να μην έχουμε στα ελληνικά τη λέξη crescent, υπάρχει όμως μια ομόρριζή της με την ίδια βασική σημασία: το κρουασάν.

Για να επιστρέψουμε στις προφορές, η μητέρα μου μεγάλωσε στο Δυτικό Βερολίνο, και όταν ήρθε στην Ελλάδα μιλούσε τη γλώσσα λίγο σπαστά. Πολλά χρόνια μετά διακρίνει κανείς μερικά αναμενόμενα κατάλοιπα, όπως «Γιούνιος», «αγουραίος» και «μπατερία». Κάποια άλλα είναι πιο δυσεξήγητα: «τηλιόραση» (συνιζημένο) και «λεφωρείο»* είναι αυτά που ακούω πιο συχνά.

Εγώ, πάλι, μικρός νόμιζα πως η πρωτεύουσα της Ολλανδίας ήταν το Άμστρενταμ... Αυτό το ξεπέρασα σχετικά γρήγορα, αλλά μου έμεινε κάτι λιγότερο χτυπητό: πιο συχνά θα πω «να διελευκάνω» παρά «να διαλευκάνω», και μπορεί μάλιστα και να το έχω γράψει λάθος. Ίσως απατώμαι, αλλά πιστεύω πως είναι διαδεδομένο σφάλμα... Η συνδυασμένη επίδραση του αορίστου και της αφομοίωσης με το επόμενο έψιλον είναι οπωσδήποτε αρκετά ισχυρή.

* Προφανώς θα έπρεπε να είχα γράψει «λεφορείο», αλλά η ανάγκη να συμπεριλάβω ένα ωμέγα ήταν ακαταμάχητη (και ασυνείδητη, μέχρι που δημοσίευσα το σχόλιο).


----------



## daeman (May 12, 2017)

...





Written by Barry Cryer and Peter Vincent
Performed by Ronnie Barker. He is sitting at a newsdesk with a telephone. 

RB: Good evening. Here is the news. (His telephone rings and he lifts it up.) Yes. Yes. Right... I see. Mm, thank you. (He puts the telephone down). Sorry about that. It appears we've had a slight problem with the news. Our new electronic typewriter has developed a minor fault and it's been typing Os instead of Es. I hope you'll bear with us. (He picks up his papers and starts to read).

Good ovoning. Horo is Tho Nows at Ton. At the Primo Ministor's country houso - Choquors - thoro was a mooting for all tho throo party loaders who discussed this country's oxcoptionally sorious oconomic scono. Tho conforonco was followod by an appotizing moal of roast boof, bootroot and jolly and croam. Aftowards, the dologatos hoard a spooch from ox-Foroign socrotory, Sir Aloc Douglas-Homo. In a short addross, Mr Onoch Powoll said Sir Aloc had his koon support.

Hor Majesty tho Quoon was at Homol Hompstoad today to unvoil a momorial to sovoral groat Onglish mon of lottors.....and poots....including Anthony Trollopo, H.G. Wolls and Hilairo Bolloc.

In Kow Gardons today, a lady was frightonod by a Scotsman with a woodon log, who jumpod out from bohind somo troos. Ho told the polico, that he'd boon stung on the knoos by a swarm of boos after the bowls had broken on his trousers. Aftor his arrost, ho statod ho was turning ovor a now loaf and is undergoing a change of sox.

In Wostminster today, Mr Wodgwood-Bond spoke of his plan to nationalise the stool industry and Sir Donnis Holey discussed his plans for a further tax on bots and botting shops. He said, 'It's no good boating about the bush, I must lay it on the lino.' It will cost the punter only a couple of ponce. And now the woathor, tomorrow's woathor will be wot... will be what?... will be wot with a touch of sloot. Well that's all from mo. Tomorrow the nows will be rod and rude by Roggie Bosanquot. Now I'm going to croop away to my little bod. And sed the lot of you!!!

http://thetworonnies.yolasite.com/nows-at-ton.php


----------



## GeorgeA (May 17, 2017)

Καλημέρα. 
Έχω μια ερώτηση, σχετική με το θέμα αυτού του νήματος. Πολλές φορές ακούω (και προφέρω ο ίδιος) τη λέξη λεπτό ως λεφτό. 
Ειδικά όταν λέω "μισό λεφτό". Ξεκάθαρο, ότι στον γραπτό λόγο δεν θα το γράφαμε ποτέ ως λεπτό. Στον προφορικό λόγο θεωρείται εξίσου λάθος ή είναι αποδεκτό;


----------



## SBE (May 17, 2017)

Τώρα που το λες, σκέφτομαι ότι εγώ πολύ σπάνια λέω τα λεπτά λεφτά, για να μην τα μπερδεύουμε με τα χρήματα.


----------



## Neikos (May 17, 2017)

GeorgeA said:


> Καλημέρα.
> Έχω μια ερώτηση, σχετική με το θέμα αυτού του νήματος. Πολλές φορές ακούω (και προφέρω ο ίδιος) τη λέξη λεπτό ως λεφτό.
> Ειδικά όταν λέω "μισό λεφτό". Ξεκάθαρο, ότι στον γραπτό λόγο δεν θα το γράφαμε ποτέ ως λεπτό. Στον προφορικό λόγο θεωρείται εξίσου λάθος ή είναι αποδεκτό;



Στον προφορικό λόγο ακούω πού και πού να το χρησιμοποιούν ορισμένοι. Δεν είναι και τόσο σπάνιο νομίζω, αν και από νέους δεν το έχω ακούσει ποτέ. Στον γραπτό λόγο τώρα, ορίστε δύο παραδείγματα από βιβλία της Καρυστιάνη:

Κατέβασε και το τηλέφωνο, έκλεισε και το κινητό της, σωριάστηκε για *μισό λεφτό* σε μια πολυθρόνα, ξανατινάχτηκε σαν ελατήριο...(Το φαράγγι)

Ξεκαμπούριασε, έπιασ ετο πουλάκι του, το ξεζάρωσε, το ετοίμασε, σε *μισό λεφτό* ένιωσε πρώτος, κορυφαίος, βρήκε τη ρέντα του...(Το σακιά)

Σε παλιότερα μυθιστορήματα βέβαια ήταν πολύ πιο συχνή η χρήση του. Εγώ πάντως δεν το έχω συνηθίσει και μου ακούγεται λίγο περίεργα. Δεν θα το χρησιμοποιούσα ούτε στον προφορικό ούτε στον γραπτό λόγο. Αλλά γούστα είναι αυτά. Αν σας βγαίνει αυθόρμητα, γιατί όχι; Το χειρότερο είναι βέβαια είναι όταν το χρησιμοποιεί κάποιος για να παριστάνει τον λαϊκό. Εκεί αλλάζει το θέμα.


----------



## daeman (May 17, 2017)

GeorgeA said:


> ...Στον προφορικό λόγο θεωρείται εξίσου λάθος ή είναι αποδεκτό;



Καθόλου λάθος· αποδεκτό και λημματογραφημένο μάλιστα, δις, σαν εναλλακτικός τύπος στο χρονικό λεπτό: 

*λεπτό *[SUP]2[/SUP] το & *λεφτό *[SUP]2 [/SUP]το [leftó] *:* χρονική μονάδα ίση προς το ένα εξηκοστό της ώρας: _H ώρα είναι δώδεκα και τρία λεπτά. Σε λίγα λεπτά αναχωρεί η αμαξοστοιχία. Έχασα το λεωφορείο για πέντε λεπτά. Tριάντα λεπτά,_ το ημίωρο, η μισή ώρα. _Δεκαπέντε λεπτά,_ το τέταρτο. _Δεύτερο λεπτό,_ το δευτερόλεπτο. (έκφρ.) _ένα / μισό_ ~ ή _δύο / πέντε λεπτά,_ μια στιγμή, για πολύ μικρό χρονικό διάστημα ύστερα από το οποίο θα κάνουμε κτ.: _Περίμενε μισό / ένα_ ~. _Άκουσέ με για δύο / πέντε λεπτά. ούτε_ ~_,_ καθόλου, ούτε μια στιγμή: _Ούτε_ ~ _δεν κάθομαι εδώ. στο_ ~_,_ πολύ γρήγορα: _Tελειώνει τις δουλειές του στο_ ~. _τηρώ ενός λεπτού σιγή*. _[λόγ. < ελνστ. _λεπτόν_ `εξηκοστό της μοίρας΄· ανομ. τρόπου άρθρ. [pt > ft] ]

και σαν κύριος αλλά προφορικός και λαϊκός με το νομισματικό στον ενικό (προφανώς έχει λήμμα και στον πληθυντικό _λεφτά_): 

*λεφτό *[SUP]1[/SUP] το [leftó] (μόνο στον εν.) : (προφ., λαϊκ.) λεφτά, χρήματα· ψιλό: _Δώσε / κατέβαινε κανένα ~, δώσε μου χρήματα._ [εν. < πληθ. λεφτά]

Όσο για αμφισημία, το «μισό λεφτό» ιδίως δεν έχει, γιατί πού θα βρεις μισό λεπτό σε κέρμα;

Όσοι έχουνε πολλά λεφτά
να 'ξερα τι τα κάνουν
άραγε σαν πεθάνουνε, βρ' αμάν αμάν, 
μαζί τους θα τα πάρουν;


----------



## sarant (May 17, 2017)

Κι εγώ το λέω. Και θα το έγραφα σε διάλογο.


----------



## GeorgeA (May 17, 2017)

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ. 

Νά και μια μαντινάδα που βρήκα εδώ:

Σε ένα λεφτό ο εγωισμός / μπορεί να το γκρεμίσει
κάστρο που χρόνους προσπαθεί / η αγάπη να το χτίσει.


----------



## daeman (Mar 1, 2021)

"–I am often being told that class is no longer a thing, but language more than any other area for me is where it's most evident.

–Various pieces of research like language attitudes research shows that as soon as we hear somebody, we make social judgments about them, and those social judgments have got nothing to do with actually what they're saying or how they say it, but rather it's the connection between certain speech styles with particular stereotypes. Accentism is like the last kind of prejudice, because people are still kind of allowed to use accent as a vehicle to make social judgments about other people.

–It's because it's class and class has fallen to the bottom of the current hierarchy of concerns.

–Well, it's falling to the bottom because everybody's pretending it's not there. But as an RP standard English speaker, I'm lucky because literally studies have shown that if I was to say something in my accent, people will believe it. Whereas if you were to say exactly the same thing in your accent, they wouldn't believe it, and it's scary but it's been demonstrated again and again. Part of being middle class and being educated is the way you talk. You have to speak properly, and if you don't, that's a problem. So if you move socially, you've got to do something to your language, and if you're stuck socially, it's almost like it's a kind of prison."




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=718791398780028


----------

